# FISHING LICENSE INCREASE



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Proposed fishing license increasing to $24.00 in Mike DeWine budget.
Thoughts?

Deer permits $23.00 now......raised to $30.00


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

This guy wants to raise everything !


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yep its about time and the gas tax is just the start.


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

cheapest item in your yearly fishing budget...


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

I wish everything I bought for fishing only cost $24! I'm good with it if the funds are going back in to maintaining are fisheries in Ohio


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

i don't mind a bit..i cant even remember the last time it was raised.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

RH1 said:


> I wish everything I bought for fishing only cost $24! I'm good with it if the funds are going back in to maintaining are fisheries in Ohio


Talk is part of increased revenue to fight Lake Erie algae blooms....and other capital improvements
Update Ohios state fishery hatcheries


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

Yeah, I'm a Pennsylvania resident but I keep my Erie boat docked in the Geneva Marina for the summer. My non resident license increased from $40 to $50 and I have to pay another $11 to fish lake Erie prior to May 1st. To me, that is money well spent! Where else can i go and enjoy an entire year of great fun for $60? Keep up the good work Ohio...


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I am fine with a increase of the price! They have been $19 for quite a few years! Need the extra money to take care of the resources that a lot of people take way too much of an advantage of!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Do you need to borrow $5


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If this is just the beginning, better get used to MORE(much more) to come. His campaign platform(one of them) was "NO add'l. taxes"!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> If this is just the beginning, better get used to MORE(much more) to come. His campaign platform(one of them) was NO new taxes!


Not a New tax, just an increase in an old tax...LOL


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes, corrected my statement, by my interpretation means the same thing to me(a senior retired person!)


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

My wife and I pay about $95 USD in Ontario to fish for the year. I think that $24 is no big deal. I think that there should be a $25 increase on all Great Lakes States (Great Lakes Rescue) licenses to help pay to keep the Aisian Carp out of OUR lakes. If the government doesn't come through with funding we sportsman should fund it. Heck $25 a year from all fishing license from Ohio NY PA MI and ON should put big bucks into a fund to start to build some a barrier.

2018 licenses sold

Ohio 625000 sold =15.625 M
PA. 650,000. =16.250 M
MI. 800,000. =20.000 M
ON. 1.2M. =30.000 M
NY. 1.7M. =42.500 M
IL. 400,000. =10.000 M
IN. 800,000. =20.000 M
WI. 1,000,00 =25,000 M
MN. 790,000. =19.750 M

Income from Great Lakes Rescue 179.15 M based on 2018 sales. If you take two years of a $25 fee you would have 358.3M or half of the cost of $778M to construct the barrier. Get Uncle Sam to post up the other half and the cost is taken care of. If you wouldn't put up $25 twice for a barrier you're foolish. Our fishing and hunting licenses are cheap and we all enjoy our Resources. If you can't open an extra $5 for a license now what are you going to say when they really need a few buck? I would love to see the Great Lakes Commission ask for a two year fee to pay for the barrier on the Chicago (?) River. If We were wise we would fund the whole thing in four years. Really! Why wouldn't a person who fishes put up that for continued great fishing in our Great Lakes?
Sorry I got off the proposed price increase to Ohio licenses but $5 is less than you would spend at a fast food restaurant for lunch. 

Ken


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

If the money is used right, I am all for an increase.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

$2.00. a month to go fishing!! WOW! When you look at the cost of other entertainment,that is the deal of the century. When you look at the cost of one day venues such as the Browns,Indians,golf and countless other one day entertainments w/o any return on your "investment ",that has to be the deal of the century. I know that you have to buy tackle and maybe even a boat,but at the end of the day you still have all of it minus some lures ,ect. And don't forget the great resource that we have in this state,our fishery. Hopefully the increase in revenue will be used wisely. No complaints here. IMO


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

dcool said:


> If the money is used right, I am all for an increase.


I agree if the money is used or put back into the departments that are fishing related. These departments are on a shoe string budget and are the ones to have funds pulled away 1st.
I think $24 is pretty cheap. I'll spend more than that going out to eat one time.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I approve the increase, I’ll just buy one less fishing lure this year


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

guppygill said:


> I approve the increase, I’ll just buy one less fishing lure this year


Now you know that's NOT TRUE. LOL LOL


----------



## MikeT (Aug 31, 2014)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> I am fine with a increase of the price! They have been $19 for quite a few years! Need the extra money to take care of the resources that a lot of people take way too much of an advantage of!


Would they increase the commercial license's as well? They seem to reap the benefits of the lake as well.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Fine by me, let’s not take our fishing opportunities for granted. I think my 5-year old’s loose teeth will cost me more than that this year in inflation adjusted toothfairy expenses.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

MikeT said:


> Would they increase the commercial license's as well? They seem to reap the benefits of the lake as well.


Non-resident fshing icense proposed to $24.00


----------



## djl (Sep 20, 2014)

Got a 3 year license at Dicks for $58.00. No worries….


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

At $24.00 it is still the best bargain around.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

djl said:


> Got a 3 year license at Dicks for $58.00. No worries….


I just bought a 3 year license today as well. Good to go for 3 years now... SWEET


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

sorry,bad info


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

RH1 said:


> I wish everything I bought for fishing only cost $24! I'm good with it if the funds are going back in to maintaining are fisheries in Ohio


I'm with you but don't know how much if any of our fishing or hunting license fees are designated for fishing or hunting specifically anymore at all or even outdoor stuff in general, I think most if not all goes into the general fund and gets "redistributed" ... in layman's terms pissed away ... on other things while our launch ramps are falling apart


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

What can we do? pay it and move on.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

baitguy said:


> I'm with you but don't know how much if any of our fishing or hunting license fees are designated for fishing or hunting specifically anymore at all or even outdoor stuff in general, I think most if not all goes into the general fund and gets "redistributed" ... in layman's terms pissed away ... on other things while our launch ramps are falling apart


I believe tha t all license and outdoor sales stays in the DOW funds not in the general funds


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that hunting and fishing license sales can only go into the Dnr budget or they'll lose federal funds. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

The funds stay at DOW.
Kasich lusted after the DOW checkbook. He unsuccessfully tried repeated times to pull political shenanigans and get the DOW $ into the general fund because he wanted to spend that money elsewhere himself.
I would be willing to pay even more if they used the money to buy the net boat licenses out.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

*LOL!...... It's not a fee increase, it's a tax.*
See how much your fishing experience improves*. *tell me all about it--Tim


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

How about a permit requirement for ice fishing LE? That would help pay for the ice rescues! Say, $25each.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

crestliner TS said:


> How about a permit requirement for ice fishing LE? That would help pay for the ice rescues! Say, $25each.


No... you just need to work a lil harder next year. Let your tax dollars pay for it like always.... be sure to put in some overtime for us. We need the money.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Yes, corrected my statement, by my interpretation means the same thing to me(a senior retired person!)


Quit complaining C J, hell you could be dead and not hafta worry about spending "all" that money on a 365 day a year license. Just do what I did, 75 years old and bought a life time license....


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

All the states around us have raised license fees. Ohio has been late to the game. Most state DNR depts. have been underfunded for years and infrastructure repairs are needed to state facilities. Our DNR is in relativly good shape compared to alot of states. Well worth the cost to me. Look how much we spend on other entertainment services. Fishing and hunting licenses are well worth the money. 

Side note: I say use that huge rainy day fund in columbus collected by Kasich to help farmers to stop fertilizer runoff. The algae and fert issue must be resolved. Sick and tired of that issue not being addreased properly. I already have the lake erie license plate but i would pay even more for a fishing license to help the state solve that issue.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

Solve the aisian carp deterant issue first. Then the fertilizer runoff can be addressed. If the Aisian Carp get it it will be just about all over then. Like you Onmerous I think we should all be willing to pay up a little more for a couple -three years to put up a barrier and slice the fertilizer issue. We as a group of sportsman should be pushing this issue harder than we have been.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh ya i hear ya on the carp but the fert runoff is just as bad. Problem with carp is that a true fix requires rerouting Chicago's sewer system and the Army Core says the elec barriers work.. Its gona take the state of Illinois and the feds to fix that issue. Huge undertaking just like the fert issue. No easy fixes both will require millions more likely billions to fix. There are so many issues the great lakes face. We should never priotize one over the another.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> Quit complaining C J, hell you could be dead and not hafta worry about spending "all" that money on a 365 day a year license. Just do what I did, 75 years old and bought a life time license....


How much are they at 75? They're $84.24 at 66


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Any word on increasing non-resident hunting license?


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

dcool said:


> If the money is used right, I am all for an increase.


This


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

The problem is not the rise of cost, it’s the rise of more wasted dollars, most of you live in the northern area can fish the lakes more often for us it takes an 11/2 hr to mosquito, over 2 hrs to Erie but same limits on us


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

Sorry went to fast on button, but you get the picture for us still working and living where we live the value is not the same and they have cut out so much, look at Pymatuning state park where they use to patrol campground regularly now not same at Mosquito is it the same elsewhere, also I do not believe the ODNR has signed any oil and gas leases where we live losing millions as well as keeping people around the areas from getting in and what most do not realize is the government takes 30% of all lease and royalties where are all the billions from that going


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> How much are they at 75? They're $84.24 at 66


Same price. If I make it to 85 I'm ahead of the game, sooner if they raise it....


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

I am fine with the increases, money well spent. I just wish the extra money went towards the fisheries or wildlife benefits.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Moozboy said:


> The problem is not the rise of cost, it’s the rise of more wasted dollars, most of you live in the northern area can fish the lakes more often for us it takes an 11/2 hr to mosquito, over 2 hrs to Erie but same limits on us


Where do you live, the Great Ohio Desert? And since when does how far you have to drive determine the license cost for fishing it, or the limits imposed. That makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I'm good with all of it except 30 dollars to kill a turkey.


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm opposed to an increase just one more time to get legally robbed.all in favor of a decrease and less regulations.i mean how many times do I really need to get checked for the propper safety equipment in a year.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Morrow said:


> I am fine with the increases, money well spent. I just wish the extra money went towards the fisheries or wildlife benefits.


Just curious, where do you think the money goes?


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

Most money probably goes to somebody that may or may not be behind a desk 40 hours a week and not to park and wildlife, and the distance is a huge disadvantage,, guys live close can easily fish every day, take limits every day more fish per license, anybody that fishes Pymatuning,Mosquito, and I've now noticed on Erie the real limit busters


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

zero410 said:


> I'm opposed to an increase just one more time to get legally robbed.all in favor of a decrease and less regulations.i mean how many times do I really need to get checked for the propper safety equipment in a year.


http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-tips-by-species/walleye
Do you think this just happens for free? My wife and I were checked 4 times last summer by the div of wildlife, once by water craft, and at least 6-8 times asked to help with creel surveys. It is easy to see our money at work. I enjoy talking to all them and gain some bit of knowledge with every interaction. Your decision of where you live doesn't really give you any kind of right to be salty towards people who live closer to lake Erie or other lake. I'm sure there is a lake close to you that offers good walleye/saugeye fishing, try putting in the effort to catch them rather than complain, there is probably enough spare change lost in your car to pay for the license increase.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

miked913 said:


> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-tips-by-species/walleye
> Do you think this just happens for free? My wife and I were checked 4 times last summer by the div of wildlife, once by water craft, and at least 6-8 times asked to help with creel surveys. It is easy to see our money at work. I enjoy talking to all them and gain some bit of knowledge with every interaction. Your decision of where you live doesn't really give you any kind of right to be salty towards people who live closer to lake Erie or other lake. I'm sure there is a lake close to you that offers good walleye/saugeye fishing, try putting in the effort to catch them rather than complain, there is probably enough spare change lost in your car to pay for the license increase.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Very well put Mike.I've posted this before,at $2.00 a month for a license there isn't any form of recreation you can do for that price.Even a couch potato buys cable t.v. and snacks and what does that cost.There is a group out there that will always be against any increases on anything and you'll be hard pressed to convince them otherwise.The only thing to do would be not pay and don't go fishing,there problem solved.You can take that money and pay the semi-annual cable increases.Years back at a local Sportsman Show a elderly man was complaining to the ODNR about the $1.00 fee for his yearly license,that's what it used to be,and the ODNR rep.kindly stated he did not have any control on that but wondered why he spent $10 to park and another $12 to get in to buy and look at stuff in there but a $1 fee was to much for the license,I thought that was well put and funnier than HE%$#L. LOL IMO IMO


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

If you don't want to drive to Lake Erie then to go the many lakes stocked by the DNR. There are great places to fish such as Seneca, Salt Fork, Atwood....etc. etc. etc. The fishing is pretty darn good at inland lakes also. We each many walleye bass and crappie at many of those lakes during our camping trips. West Branch is another that is a real producer of crappie and muskie. We have caught bass and walleye there too. So I just don't get where you think you should like be exempt because you don't want to drive to Lake Erie. That is where part of the license fees go!


----------



## 74476 (Aug 6, 2017)

dcool said:


> If the money is used right, I am all for an increase.


If the money is used right. Dealing with the government here. I've got my doubts.


----------



## Fishinfoolin (Apr 26, 2009)

Any increase is much cheaper than wasting time playing Golf! I'll take a day on the lake, river or crick any day of the week!


----------



## ShawnZ (May 10, 2017)

Bamboo cane said:


> If the money is used right. Dealing with the government here. I've got my doubts.


Exactly. Was there an 'increase' in spending for conservation in Dewine's budget that corresponds to the increase in revenue? Of course NOT! WAKE UP BOYS!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

kdn said:


> I believe tha t all license and outdoor sales stays in the DOW funds not in the general funds


As far back as I can remember, the general fund is off limits for the sportsmen's taxes and income. There have been many (lobbyists and politicians) wanting to get their greedy mitts on this money.


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Personally I don't think the increase too high, but I did not vote for DeWine nor do I support any of 'his Idea's. Even though I am on a fixed limited income, I do support ODNR and I fish enough too see paying a few extra dollars. But don't let yourselves be blindsided by this new person in the Governor's mansion.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

zero410 said:


> I'm opposed to an increase just one more time to get legally robbed.all in favor of a decrease and less regulations.i mean how many times do I really need to get checked for the propper safety equipment in a year.


Don't they give you a sticker to put on your boat to show that you have had a safety check and passed already? I know they give out a piece of paper with proof of passage on it. All you normally have to do is show the people checking and they will let you go by without looking. 
At least that is how they handle me when they go to check my boat out.


----------



## Redd (Mar 16, 2016)

RH1 said:


> I wish everything I bought for fishing only cost $24! I'm good with it if the funds are going back in to maintaining are fisheries in Ohio


My only concern is what the Agri community is going to be charged in order to pay their fair share, if we’re talking algae blooms, they should have fees for their use raised as well.

NonRes permit and tag cost for both hunting and fishing should be raised even more. Especially hunting licenses and deer tags. Ohio is by far the most economical state to hunt whitetail for a NonRes. No reason why we shouldn’t be charging more like what othe QDM states charge


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 297281
> Proposed fishing license increasing to $24.00 in Mike DeWine budget.
> Thoughts?
> 
> Deer permits $23.00 now......raised to $30.00


What do we get for the increase, besides smaller wallets? Better roads, cleaner lakes, cleaner, safer parks, or none of the above?


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Where can you spend $24.00 for so much enjoyment. Many people are paying $3.00 or more for a cup of coffee every day. (not me)


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

How many people complaining understand how underfunded the ODNR is? How much many most of it's employees spent on obtaining educational degrees, then to be paid a pretty weak salary, does anyone complaining have a true understanding of the cost of maintenance, patrolling, fish stocking, dredging, surveying, land acquisition? If you want a clean park, take a garbage bag and a grabber everytime you go and fill it up. It all starts with the individual actually doing something instead of complaining and walking by the litter, being ignorant to the actual math involved. Be one of the good guys, not a complainer or litter walk- byer. And then if you see someone littering, you will be free to exercise your inner Charles Bronson death wish series motives- not really but a nice thought. Educate yourselves.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Steelheader88 said:


> How many people complaining understand how underfunded the ODNR is? How much many most of it's employees spent on obtaining educational degrees, then to be paid a pretty weak salary, does anyone complaining have a true understanding of the cost of maintenance, patrolling, fish stocking, dredging, surveying, land acquisition? If you want a clean park, take a garbage bag and a grabber everytime you go and fill it up. It all starts with the individual actually doing something instead of complaining and walking by the litter, being ignorant to the actual math involved. Be one of the good guys, not a complainer or litter walk- byer. And then if you see someone littering, you will be free to exercise your inner Charles Bronson death wish series motives- not really but a nice thought. Educate yourselves.


Maybe if they started fining litterbugs and poachers a lot more than what they do everything would be better, and maybe it wouldn't take you or i or even a increase to get the things done


----------



## wvfisherman (Nov 26, 2018)

Seems like it gets more expensive every year to do something we all love to do it sure is a shame. Do you remember when you were a kid and could go fishing with having to pay next to nothing to do so sure wish it would go back to them times.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

You can always buy the lifetime license now at $468 and lock it in. With the $24 price, that's about a 20 year break-even period. With the $19 price, it's about a 25 year break-even period.


----------



## wvfisherman (Nov 26, 2018)

Will they allow a non resident to buy a lifetime license?


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

wvfisherman said:


> Seems like it gets more expensive every year to do something we all love to do it sure is a shame. Do you remember when you were a kid and could go fishing with having to pay next to nothing to do so sure wish it would go back to them times.


I remember those days as a kid. But dad paid for everything, so didn't cost me anything. Chubs were $6 a dozen and minnows were $2.50 a dozen. And we went thru a lot of minnows. I can remember just 12 years ago when gas was $5 a gallon. And I didn't go fishing unless I had 2 or 3 other guys to go with. Just to keep the cost down. Now that was expensive. Now days it isn't all that bad. And I make 2 times more now then I did 12 years ago.


----------

